# Car insurance in Mexico



## Polinero1 (Jun 8, 2011)

I recently bought a house in Manzanillo. I have an FM3 and am planning on driving a USA or Cdn registered car down to leave there. It seems that cars are about 30% more in Mexico and the drive might be fun, albeit dangerous if one is to believe American press. I have been told that I can bring the car into the country without duties, but cannot sell it once there. Although I have a million questions about everything from medical coverage, to best internet carriers, how best to use a cell phone, if I need a land line etc., my first pressing issue is car insurance in Mexico. Since I may be driving the car back and forth between Canada and Mexico as the geese go, I am wondering if anyone knows a US or Canadian insurance company that will cover my car for accident repairs and general liability, in all three countries or even if this is a good idea. I can leave the car in Mexico and worry about USA/Canada insurance if and when I want to bring the car back. I just don't know where to even start in planing this. any ideas, advise or cantacts would be greatly appreciated.

Ken


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Polinero1 said:


> I recently bought a house in Manzanillo. I have an FM3 and am planning on driving a USA or Cdn registered car down to leave there. It seems that cars are about 30% more in Mexico and the drive might be fun, albeit dangerous if one is to believe American press. I have been told that I can bring the car into the country without duties, but cannot sell it once there. Although I have a million questions about everything from medical coverage, to best internet carriers, how best to use a cell phone, if I need a land line etc., my first pressing issue is car insurance in Mexico. Since I may be driving the car back and forth between Canada and Mexico as the geese go, I am wondering if anyone knows a US or Canadian insurance company that will cover my car for accident repairs and general liability, in all three countries or even if this is a good idea. I can leave the car in Mexico and worry about USA/Canada insurance if and when I want to bring the car back. I just don't know where to even start in planing this. any ideas, advise or cantacts would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Ken


First of all your Mexican insurance will not cover you anywhere except Mexico. There are companies that will issue temporary insurance for the US and I supposed Canada also. My suggestion is to go on line and check the Mexican agents first. I have a 2004 Grand Marquis and I pay only $298 US per year for full coverage. Most Mexican insurance is sold by the year so it's probably best to get it first and then if you want to drive back to the States or Canada then make arraignments for temporary coverage.

You might want to find a local agent in your Mexican city and work with them.


----------



## Polinero1 (Jun 8, 2011)

pappabee said:


> First of all your Mexican insurance will not cover you anywhere except Mexico. There are companies that will issue temporary insurance for the US and I supposed Canada also. My suggestion is to go on line and check the Mexican agents first. I have a 2004 Grand Marquis and I pay only $298 US per year for full coverage. Most Mexican insurance is sold by the year so it's probably best to get it first and then if you want to drive back to the States or Canada then make arraignments for temporary coverage.
> 
> You might want to find a local agent in your Mexican city and work with them.


Wow! $300 per year for insurance? What a deal. Tell me, since I expect to have lots of guests coming to visit me, would they be aloowed to drive my vehcle and be covered by my insurance, or is it only for me. Is there an inurance that covers the car, as opposed to the driver, in Mexico that you are aware of? 

thanks for your information. I have much to learn.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Your Mexican insurance will cover other drivers with the same immigration status as you; but not Mexicans, unless you are in the car. Immediate family members are covered. All alternate drivers should be named on the policy if you don't want to visit them in jail and have the car impounded as a result of an accident. Only named drivers 'get out of jail' and get to drive home.


----------



## Polinero1 (Jun 8, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Your Mexican insurance will cover other drivers with the same immigration status as you; but not Mexicans, unless you are in the car. Immediate family members are covered. All alternate drivers should be named on the policy if you don't want to visit them in jail and have the car impounded as a result of an accident. Only named drivers 'get out of jail' and get to drive home.


Wow! that is really harsh! so if friends come down and visit, I cannot allow them to drive my car if they are unrelated? Can one go in to your local agent and have them added to the policy on a short term basis?


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Polinero1 said:


> Wow! that is really harsh! so if friends come down and visit, I cannot allow them to drive my car if they are unrelated? Can one go in to your local agent and have them added to the policy on a short term basis?


Mexican Law may seem harsh to us but, for the most part, it seems to work down here. You also must remember a few striking differences between US and Mexican law. It may be an over simplification but under Mexican Law you are guilty until proven innocent. Also it is almost impossible to collect "pain and suffering" or anything else except actual damages. 

You'd have to check with different insurance agents who write insurance for Mexican Auto Coverage to see what and if they can do with the policy. Some agents might charge you to add someone, I don't know. But in general terms a friend or non-listed relative can not drive your vehicle and still be covered. 

As a general rule, either drive your friends, have them walk or have them take a cab. 

My suggestion is to Google "auto insurance in Mexico" or something similar and do some research.


----------

